# Cardinal Bird Fiesta 2018 (Competition)



## JMHCubed (May 16, 2018)

Reply if you are going. If so I will see you there!


----------



## Reed McCrary (Jun 5, 2018)

I’m going my name is reed


----------



## casi (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi, this is casi(aka Ice Cubing), and co-founder of Hypercube Labs. I look forward to meeting some of my YouTube viewers at the comp, and also having some fun cubing with them.

I will be vending several boron cubes at the competition. I will try to set up near other retailers so I can be found more easily. If you have any requests for cubes for me to bring, please tell me. I hope to meet you there!


----------

